# Unbekannter Fisch im Teich



## Volker Jaenisch (2. Aug. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich hatte die etwa 50 Goldfische bei der letzten Teichsanierung ins Gartencenter verschenkt und nur die Bitterlinge behalten.
Seit ich nun letzte Woche einen Elritzen-Schwarm in meinen Teich setzte kommt nun so richtig Leben auf. Aber was ist das? Auf einmal tauchen drei Goldfische auf!
Die müssen sich sehr gut versteckt haben - der Teich war bei der Sanierung trocken!

Und wer schwimmt mit den Goldfischen und den Elritzen um die Wette? 3-5 unbekannte Fische von 10-15 cm Länge:
 
HiRes Bild gibt es hier : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bild 5 (rechter Fisch) und Bild 6 sind wohl Bitterlinge. Aber was ist der Rest?
Zunächst dachte ich an Rotaugen. Aber die Rückenflossen-Form passt nicht.
Im Prinzip sehen die Fische von der Flossenform aus wie Goldfische. Sie schwimmen auch mit den drei farbigen Goldfischen im Schwarm, nicht aber mit den Elritzen.
Sind das Goldfische?

Hier noch ein recht brauchbarer Schappschuß  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## scholzi (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch im Teich*

Hallo Volker 
Für mich sieht das aus wie Goldfische!


----------



## Doc (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch im Teich*

Für mich auch ... ist doch fein ... ich finde, die haben es verdient zu bleiben


----------



## Volker Jaenisch (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch im Teich*

Hallo Scholzi!



scholzi schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das aus wie Goldfische!



Danke für die Antwort. 
Auf der einen Seite beruhig mich Deine Diagnose auf der anderen Seite frustriert sie mich.
Goldfische gehören nicht so recht in einen Teich, der mal naturnah werden soll.

Wenn die Goldfische an die Brut der Elritzen gehen - bekommen meine Katzen sie.

Beste Grüße

Volker


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch im Teich*

Hallo Volker,

hast Du mal ein aktuelles Foto von Deinem Teich? Wenn der immer noch so aussieht wie in Deinem Album, wirst Du Dir um Elritzen-Brut keine Sorgen machen müssen - vorausgesetzt Du meinst die Phoxinus phoxinus.


----------

